# Maikel Nabil



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

SCAF just announced they are "pardoning" 1,959 political prisoners, including blogger Maikel Nabil, to be released maybe tonight


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Trying to appease the masses before the 25th?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

expatagogo said:


> Trying to appease the masses before the 25th?


yes, the "silent majority" is their target audience. But they fail to mention 12,000 civilians were put through military courts last year, most of them still imprisoned


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

and they will probably round them up after the 25th


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

No need to round them up, they are all still being held.....surprise surprise....

A pardon issued Saturday for the release of 1,959 prisoners sentenced by military courts will not be executed until 26 January.

Among the prisoners is blogger Maikel Nabil, whose lawyer, Amir Salem, said that his client was to be released today.

“I got this information yesterday from official sources. This was communicated to me by the assistant to the public-prosecutor and the assistant to the minister of interior,” said Salem. “I don’t understand what changed from yesterday to today.”

As well the disappointment of his delayed release, Nabil’s family, friends and supporters were attacked just outside Tora Prison where he is being held. According to Maikel's brother Mark, Michael Adel, a journalist, was arrested, taken inside the prison, and physically and verbally abused by Tora Prison police personnel.

“He was threatened and asked to leave,” says Salem. “They then threatened to accuse him of being a free mason just outside the prison gate in order for residents to give him a beating.”

The same Tora Prison had witnessed another protest on 9 November in solidarity with Alaa Abd El-Fattah. The protest was attacked by local residents who forced the protesters to leave the area.

This time the gathering was based on an event in which Mark Nabil invited people to join him in greeting his brother. Despite the event not being a protest and free of chants, the same aggression ensued.

According to Marina Kamal, a 25-year-old violinist who joined the event, “A man with white hair came and shouted very aggressively 'you have to leave.'”

“We were surrounded by so many people carrying sticks and bottles,” adds Kamal.

Some of the women in the group suffered verbal and physical harassment according to Mark Nabil and Kamal.

“The whole group was also threatened by the head of investigations of the prison, accusing them of being youth from 25 January and 6 April who are intent on destroying the country,” says Salem.

After the day's violence, Salem is filing charges against the Tora Prison police personnel.

Mark says, “The citizens armed with knives and glass bottles then boarded a Central Security Force truck that went inside Tora Prison after the attack.”


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

outrageous


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Maikel Nabil is free

yfrog Photo : http://yfrog.com/h7df4vhmj Shared by


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Shoot them from the back, then send them to a doctor so they'd be grateful..........Typical Egyptian strategy...... 

Setting "Maikel" free has caused some problems amongst some of the ignorant population though, him being a Copt made them start using the "_Copts are always above the law_" bullsh!t again......:juggle:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

he is an atheist but of course his Coptic roots will always be reported


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

DeadGuy said:


> Shoot them from the back, then send them to a doctor so they'd be grateful..........Typical Egyptian strategy......
> 
> Setting "Maikel" free has caused some problems amongst some of the ignorant population though, him being a Copt made them start using the "_Copts are always above the law_" bullsh!t again......:juggle:


Frankly, I don't care what religion he is. I just ask what's so special about him, that he gets released, above all the other 12000 or more they are holding for ******* reasons.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> he is an atheist but of course his Coptic roots will always be reported


An atheist yea, good luck trying to make "them" understand that


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

CatMandoo said:


> Frankly, I don't care what religion he is. I just ask what's so special about him, that he gets released, above all the other 12000 or more they are holding for ******* reasons.


I think we should be asking why 12,000+ are in prison at all, rather than why one of them has been released. Nobody was asking this type of question when Allah Abdelfatah was released last month


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

aykalam said:


> I think we should be asking why 12,000+ are in prison at all, rather than why one of them has been released. Nobody was asking this type of question when Allah Abdelfatah was released last month


If that's directed at me, I did! I think and say it everytime I see an "individual" released for no apparent reason, other than their pictures were on the news, facebook, or elsewheres on the net, and others still sitting there rotting away. It all makes me sick to my stomach. (If you were a mouse in the corner of my home, you would hear the screaming and shouting)


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

CatMandoo said:


> If that's directed at me, I did! I think and say it everytime I see an "individual" released for no apparent reason, other than their pictures were on the news, facebook, or elsewheres on the net, and others still sitting there rotting away. It all makes me sick to my stomach. (If you were a mouse in the corner of my home, you would hear the screaming and shouting)


by nobody I meant the average person in the street


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Release of 1958 prisoners convicted by military courts and 1250 by civilian courts just started today at Tora prison


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Release of 1958 prisoners convicted by military courts and 1250 by civilian courts just started today at Tora prison




Just phoned my friend who live right opposite Tora, she tells me nothing is happening, there is no one there despite being warned by the authourities to get in sticks for beating off intruders. The tanks and army presence have not materialised either..


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Just phoned my friend who live right opposite Tora, she tells me nothing is happening, there is no one there despite being warned by the authourities to get in sticks for beating off intruders. The tanks and army presence have not materialised either..


I guess they will do the same as with M Nabil, delay the whole thing for hours/days.

However...

AJELive AJELive 
About 3,000 people, who were pardoned by #Egypt’s military, have walked out of #Tora prison in Cairo aje.me/ruz2TK #scaf #prisoners


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

defiant


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

aykalam said:


> AJELive AJELive
> About 3,000 people, who were pardoned by #Egypt’s military, have walked out of #Tora prison in Cairo aje.me/ruz2TK #scaf #prisoners


Not seeing anything about this on any of the local news, strange. Wonder how accurate that report was.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

CatMandoo said:


> Not seeing anything about this on any of the local news, strange. Wonder how accurate that report was.


apparently there was a SCAF statement, but I can't find it. it'd be in Arabic anyway


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My friend opposite Tora told me she would ring if anything happened.. no call.
I would have thought it would have been all over the media if it has happened


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Nothing on face book about either.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> apparently there was a SCAF statement, but I can't find it. it'd be in Arabic anyway






doesn't make it true


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

:spy: we need evidence


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

OK...so here's what I've digged so far. My first thought was...they look like they are on a school trip 

Photo from Getty Images

and another one 

Photo from AP Photo

Perhaps someone with deeper local knowledge can verify what it says on the side of "Thomas the Tank Engine"?


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

aykalam said:


> OK...so here's what I've digged so far. My first thought was...they look like they are on a school trip
> 
> Photo from Getty Images
> 
> ...


Those photos came from the Daily Mail. Is that a reliable news source? Could be old stock photos they used?


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ll-marked-thousands-Cairos-Tahrir-Square.html


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

CatMandoo said:


> Those photos came from the Daily Mail. Is that a reliable news source? Could be old stock photos they used?
> 
> 
> Egypt: 1st anniversary of Hosni Mubarak fall marked by thousands in Cairo's Tahrir Square | Mail Online


Those photos were taken today by Getty and AP agencies


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

aykalam said:


> Those photos were taken today by Getty and AP agencies


I understand that. Both Getty and AP are stock photo companies. 

My guess is that DailyMail and this other website you found, saw the tweet or whereever that "release" comment came from, ran with it, and grabbed an old image to put up with the story.

I could be wrong, I sure was about Medinat Nasr...lol...Oh, I finally figured out what area I was thinking of ...Mansheya Nasr.  Please please don't tell me that it is a nice area too...


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

*Notice the date on the article*

Hours after his release, blogger Maikel Nabil lambasts military ruler Tantawi - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online

Looks like he needs a little rest!


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Well here is another photo from the Getty site 

Photo from Getty Images

Guess all these poor guys didn't deserve the media attention that a "blogger" did. Happy they are going home! Hope the rest are all let go immediately.


----------

